# The Big Fat Skinny Bride Diet....stalkers welcome!



## mumface26

So heres a bit of background.... I am 27 and have non IR PCOS and to be fair have never really had a problem with my weight in the sense of gainng it quickly. I have gained gradual over the years.
Dp and I were TTC back in 2012 but had to stop in april 2013 due to a financial setback, yes money, the route of all evil grrr!
So we decided to get our finances in check, find a house as we dont feel a top floor apartment is ideal for raising a child plus its small. With the help of family we were able to book our wedding :happydance: for july 26th 2014 and this is where the Big Fat Skinny Bride Diet kicks in!
Im not drastically overweight. I am 5ft 2inch and weigh 11st 2lb (156lbs) and want to shed weight to be 9st 10lb (136lbs I think?) thats one thing you will learn about me my maths sucks :haha:
I want to look good on my wedding day, who doesnt? But I want to do it for long term health and hoping it will ease my pcos so when we get back to ttc in February 2015 I hope not to need clomid or any type of help.
Also one of my sisters and my late great aunt have underactive thyroid and my sister has gained a lot of weight recently. I havent been tested yet but I will do as I want to know if I am at risk of developing it what I can do to prevent it. Then I worry about diabettes, stroke, heart desease so really I want to lose weight for long term health so I can be the type of parent (and granny waaaayyy into the future) who can keep up with the kids and be active :thumbup: and yes of course I would love a bikini body :haha:
I did begin the diet after new year but I lost my dad to lung cancer not long ago so January was a bit of a write off as I was all over the place and did a lot of comfort eating. But now I am ready to move forward. I will always miss my dad and crave one last hug from him but he wouldnt want me wallowing! "Pull your finger out!" he would say :)

So yes, thats me.....stalkers are very welcome!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm here of course Hun xxx

I joined weight watchers today!


----------



## mumface26

So today I had a cupcake :blush: one of my friends wants to start a cupcake business and brings in new variations for the team to try. I had a strawberry and white chocate flavour and it was soooo nice but sickly. But its ok because I do allow myself one sweet treet a week such a a chocate bar or a bit of cake so I will count it as my treat for the week :)


----------



## mumface26

Good luck on ww hoepful! I sometimes take a frozen ready meal to work and they are nice )


----------



## Katerz

Stalking! :wave: fat fighters unite! 

I'm joining slimming world in the next couple of weeks. 

Xx


----------



## babynewbie

Hello :wave: I need to lose weight for my wedding too but about 3 stone ideally. Don't know if it's doable :/

So sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

I believe all weight loss is doable so we cant lose hope!

Welcome babynebie and helllooooo again katerz :wave:

I had hoped to have shed at least 5lb by now but january was caotic with dad been ill and in hospital it was a case of take aways and snacks. But back to normal now :)

C'mon girlies we can do this!!


----------



## nlk

Stalking :) good luck with the weight loss hun. I'm sure you will be looking fab for your wedding!!


----------



## mumface26

Is my future mil trying to wreck my diet? Dp went after work last night for a quick visit and came back with 7 packets of crisps and a packet of bourbon creams! Saying they were for me to take to work so I dont need to buy anything. She knows damn well im on a diet and want to.cut out junk food so why give them to me?
If dp doesnt want them im going to donate them to a food bank or give them to someone at work who has children. I text mil and said thanks but im on a diet as you know so I will donate them or give them away at work. Had no reply.
Ive made a point of not buying junk food as if its in the cupboard I will eat it, so if its not there I cant have it. So to dangle it in front of me is not great!


----------



## Katerz

Aghhh how annoying and stupidly tempting, hopefully now she knows she will bring fruit n veggies!

Birthdays in my office are my nemesis...cake everywhere! A manager brings cake in every Monday too.


----------



## mumface26

Ive palmed the junk food off on a work friend, I put the bag on my desk and said "someone take this food, I hate throwing food away." it was snapped up shortly after but Im so glad I didnt eat any of it and it wasnt thrown away :)


----------



## mumface26

Ive got mushrooms and a tomatoe left over so tomorrows breakfast will be fried mushroomsand tomato on toast with a poached egg :)
However when I say fried I of course mean using the 1 calorie cooking spray 2 sprays only. The toast will be wholemeal and I will skip the spread to save calories.
I start work at 12pm so can have a substantial breakfast to tie me over til 4:50pm when its dinner time. I do get 2 10mins breaks before dinner so I have a cuppa soup or a small sandwich paked with salad. I opted for my day to be like that as I felt if I have dinner as late as I can I wont be fridge picking when I get home :thumbup: 
And it works! If I am peckish a small bowl of branflakes or 1 weetabix help.


----------



## pollydolly

Stalking! I'm 5"2 as well & need to lose 4 stone to get back to my old body!! I'm currently bang on 12stone & am aiming for mid June for my LOs christening & partners 21st! 
I'm just trying to eat healthy, not exercising more than normal (though running around finding baby stuff should count :rofl: ) as I'm too busy with a 2 week old :haha: 

I'm also trying raspberry ketones to aid my healthy eating, if it works fab if it doesn't oh well haha! 

Hi ladies :wave: xx


----------



## mumface26

Welcome pollydolly :wave:
Hope it all goes well for you and keep me updated with progress :thumbup:

Well, not one single pound lost.......but then again not one single pound gained :) im ok with that!

Its 22 weeks and 2 days til my wedding :happydance: and I am clamping down big time. I aim to shed 1pound a week to reach my goal....can I do it...??
Dp usually does our food shop on saturday morning on his own and that stems from when.i used to work saturdays. Ive since stopped that but he still did it alone. Problem.is I give him aist and he sticks to it but buys loads of shit on top of it! I think I will start going with him to monitor him :haha:


----------



## pollydolly

mumface26 said:


> Welcome pollydolly :wave:
> Hope it all goes well for you and keep me updated with progress :thumbup:
> 
> Well, not one single pound lost.......but then again not one single pound gained :) im ok with that!
> 
> Its 22 weeks and 2 days til my wedding :happydance: and I am clamping down big time. I aim to shed 1pound a week to reach my goal....can I do it...??
> Dp usually does our food shop on saturday morning on his own and that stems from when.i used to work saturdays. Ive since stopped that but he still did it alone. Problem.is I give him aist and he sticks to it but buys loads of shit on top of it! I think I will start going with him to monitor him :haha:


Omg my oh does the same!! He spends so much money on biscuits and shit! He's barely 11stone soaking wet & 6 foot 5, I'm so jealous he manages to keep skinny without doing anything ha! 

I've got just less than 16 weeks until Leo's christening so I'm sticking to it rigorously! I'm on 666 calories a day at the minute. I started a week ago at 742 calories a day & I was 12 stone last thursday, I weighed myself yesterday so 6 days later & I've lost 12 pounds?! How I have no idea hahaha! So now I'm on 666 calories a day and I'll weigh myself next week! Xx


----------



## mumface26

12pounds?? Thats great at this rate you will do it :)
Im keeping to less than 1200. I sit down all day in work so when I eat it has to be low calorie and low sat fats. 
My dp is around 6 foot and I think just over 13st. He used to play a lot of football so he has a lot of muscle in his thighs hence why hes just over 13stone. But yeah he can eat a full pizza to himself, pies, chips, chocolate and never looks any different.

My main aim is to incorporate exercise, 15 mins a day doing something should be alright.


----------



## pollydolly

Yeah 12 pounds! Couldn't believe it when the scales said 11st 2lb hahaha! 

I'm also going to incorporate exercise but I'm waiting until my episiotomy is healed (sorry haha) as don't want to aggravate! I really want that Vicky pattison 7 day slim DVD, she went from a 16 to a 6 in like 4 months! I'd be invisible if I dropped that many dress sizes as I'm currently a 10-12 haha.

Where abouts are you xx


----------



## babynewbie

My OH is the same, he had a major sweet tooth and always comes home from work (works in a supermarket!!) with donuts, cakes, pies etc. :dohh: I've been good at resisting though! My loss is currently 12lb since New years, so that makes me look rubbish next to you pollydolly :haha:


----------



## mumface26

Im in manchester. Im also 11st 2 but im a size 14-16. Isnt it odd how I weigh the same as polly dolly yet I take bigget clothes? However when I gain it always goes on my tummy and my mum and sisters are the same.
Well ive got a belter of a cold but I am dosed up on all sorts. No excuse I will still exercise. Ive found a 10 minute toning workout on youtube and I did a gilian micheals 30day shred and I DIED at the end!
I will post the links in a few mins.....

Very well done on the losses! Better than me lol!


----------



## mumface26

I aim to do this every other day...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8

And this one every day...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RpfNMbM7jIc

I dont finish work til 8pm tonight so I will do the toning one tonight.
Tomorrow I am going to my mums, we are slowly sorting dads things out, but when I get home I am doing the 30day shred.

My schedual....
Tonight...10 min tone up
Sat....30 day shred
Sun...go for a walk with dp, 10 min tone up later on
Mon....30 shred before work
Tue....10 min tone up
Weds.....30day shred before work
Thur.....10 min tone up
Fri.... 30 day shred before work

I dont start work til 12pm so the mornings are best for me to exercise, plus it gives me a boost for the day :)


----------



## babynewbie

I prefer to exercise in the morning too, it's out the way then :thumbup:


----------



## pollydolly

I have no idea how 12lb dropped off me haha! It's probably only because Leo isn't even 3 weeks so I think the baby weight is just falling off but the last 3 stone I think I'll find hard to shift! 

12lb since New Years is fab! I'd be well proud of that hun it's only 6-7 weeks isn't it?! That's ace progress! Xx


----------



## mumface26

The wierd and painful sensation came over me this afternoon.
I was sat at my desk in work about 4:10ish and felt a bit hungry. My tea is at 4:50pm everyday so I thought I can hang on. By 4:20pm I felt hungry and was having hunger pangs so I discretly ate a packet of snack a jacks at my desk. By 4:35 my stomach was absolutly killing me, I felt shakey and sick and a bit sweaty. Whilst I was eating my tea I was feeling very very sick so I was forcing down a weight watchers chicken casserol. I ate it very slow and only drank water with it.
Then I felt fine like nothing ever happened.
I eat breakfast between 9:30 and 10am and its a small bowl of bran flakes followed by a hit of protien (boiled/poached/scrambled eggs) or bacon and this keeps me going til tea time and I swear I dont feel hungry during the day. And if I dont feel hungry im not going to eat.
Maybe my breakfast didnt hit the spot......dont know.....
But im sooooo thirsty now and cant wait to get home for a massive drink!


----------



## mumface26

I hopped on the scales this morning and found id lost 1lb!!
Wasnt expecting it but im well pleased! Its encouraging.


----------



## pollydolly

Well done hun! 
I cheated yesterday and had a slice of chocolate cake as it was my 21st birthday!! Also had white bread today (oh no!) so back on it tomorrow! Xx


----------



## mumface26

pollydolly said:


> Well done hun!
> I cheated yesterday and had a slice of chocolate cake as it was my 21st birthday!! Also had white bread today (oh no!) so back on it tomorrow! Xx

Well it was your birthday and a special one too! Hope you had a good one!
My birthday is in April and I will be 28, I love Indian so we are going for a curry, I don't diet on my birthday or Christmas week :haha:

I find that planning treats help. Rather than cut them out altogether I am allowing treats.
Like in march we are both off work for a week and we have planned to go red hot buffet (my fave place ever) then april a curry for my birthday.
Something to look forward too and then I don't feel deprived :happydance:


----------



## mumface26

I had to give up the 30day shred workout 15 minutes in. I went to do butt kicks (jog on the spot and kick your bum with your heels) and my legs gave way and I ended up on the living room floor :haha:
Funny tingly numb sensation in my thighs, dp scooped me up and plonked me on the sofa.
I cried cos I felt like a proper lazy arse who can't even do a 25 minute workout.
He did remind me that I am a beginner and I'm jumping in at the deep end. But I've done this work out before and it killed me but I didn't colapse! I'm so not giving up!
I'm keeping at it til I get it right!


----------



## mumface26

Oh and dp was good at shopping today. I felt rough with my cold so he left me in bed and did the food shopping (such a sweety!)
He stuck to my list and only added two rustler burger things for himself and 1 packet of chocolate digestives. I'm not a biscuit person and I hate those rubbery plastic burgers so I'm safe :)


----------



## Katerz

He sounds like my hub! He loves rustlers and choc digestives!

Have you got sky? They've got a couple of fitness channels on there with all different work outs.

That 30 day shred is a killer


----------



## mumface26

No we cut sky off years ago but youtube have others I can do plus its a nice day so im dragging dp out for a walk.
Does house work count as exercise? Dragging and pushing a hoover, reaching up to clean things? It should do :)


----------



## mumface26

Tights under my wedding dress or nothing is the question....
Random I know but we can now start buying the 'extras' for the wedding. Im not wearing heels as I cant walk in them. I always think im gna slip (coz I did once) so I walk like ive shit myself :haha:
Now I cant stand wearing shoes without socks its an awful feeling but then its a summer wedding and with my dress been quite heavy I dont want to sweat in tights.
Im thinking of wearing little girly white ankle socks, the kind that double over with a frill. Dp says it will look daft as when im sat down people will see.....but id hope the guests would be more concermed about the occasion than my socks eh? He can be a bit keeping up appearences sometimes.

Ohhh and, lovely idea, my brother is giving me away now as my dads no longer with us so have asked my mum if she would walk with us too on my other side! I could tell by her voice on the phone she was welling up and she said she would be honored!

So tights (on a hot summers day) or little frilly girly ankle socks.....:)


----------



## nlk

What about stockings? Would be cooler than full on tights but would maybe look like you have bare legs?

What a lovely idea about your brother and mum walking you down the Isle. I bet she was so made up that you asked her!


----------



## mumface26

Yeah she was. One of my sisters said she had thought about giving me a nudge about it but I had already had the idea. The invites go out this week.....!!

Stockings would be a good idea, but not the suspender type ones id wear the ones with the rubbery hold up things that grip your skin. 
Hhmmm good idea nlk :)
How are you doing?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup I vote sexy suspenders!


----------



## mumface26

Dp votes for tights! He kinda has a thing about them....:winkwink:


----------



## pollydolly

What are you shoes like? If they're a full shoe you wouldn't see the socks even when you sit down? Or just make sure you don't cross your leg over haha! 

I'm allowing treats too! Once a week or so I'll have something small, not necessarily chocolate etc though. 
& I'm going day by day - if I think about the fact it's going to take me until June then it makes me want to give up haha! 

I'm looking forward to starting an exercise regime but I'm still recovering from a bloody awful birth so waiting haha xx


----------



## mumface26

Im just going for white ballet shoes.
One of my sisters wore white doc martins :haha:


----------



## pollydolly

Omg that's ace! Totally something I'd do haha I love my bright pink docs ! X


----------



## pollydolly

Why don't u get some of those ballet shoe socks that are the same shape and don't cover your entire foot? Then you don't have to wear tights x


----------



## Katerz

I wore little footsie socks, I think that's what they're called? I didn't fancy tights for an august wedding and the footsies cover your toes and the back of your ankle.

Ive seen wedding converse with bride on the back of them, soooo cooool


----------



## mumface26

Yeah I wanted converse but future mil had such a flap over it she wouldnt let me live it down :haha:
Just like she had a flap when I suggested cupcakes instead of a wedding cake. "but you cant have a photo cutting a cupcake" was her whine. "yes but we can have a photo of us feeding one to each other"
Mil is paying for our wedding cake, a fruit cake that no one will touch.....wastage which I hate!

Footsies.....hmmm ideas.....


----------



## mumface26

I even compromised, I said we could have a small wedding cake surrounded by cupcakes but the toys were already out of the pram.
And all dp could say was "my parents are putting lots of money into this wedding so lets just have a proper cake" 
I so wasnt impressed. I even told mil we would pay for them ourselves.
Then they had a fit over the fact we wanted a chocolate fountain. "alcohol doesnt mix with chocolate, besides arent they messy?" 
Not having a fountain now but thats a long story.

Oh and last week we were visiting some friends of dp's family and was talking about the wedding, I forget what was said but it ended in mil saying "well its their special day inst it, they want it perfect and personal to them so they can have what they want or they may regret it afterwards."
Omg I had never bit my lip so hard ever!


----------



## Camlet

:hi: your wedding is not to far away from mine! Officially stalking! :) xx


----------



## nlk

It sounds like they need to remember who's wedding this is?! I hate it when people interfere...even with best intentions. 

I'm doing good thanks! Sooo tired, all the time! Hoping It eases off soon!


----------



## Katerz

Oh god glad I'm not the only one with a mad mil!

Mil told me we didn't need chair covers...I told her yep she is correct we don't need them...but I WANT them and we are having them hehehe

Fruit cake bleeeeergg nobody likes fruitcake haha. We had our smallest tier as fruit cus we knew it wouldn't be that popular. The other two were choc cake and plan sponge mmmmm


----------



## mumface26

Camlet said:


> :hi: your wedding is not to far away from mine! Officially stalking! :) xx

Bridal buddies :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Why not have mud u can still decorate that in fondant


----------



## mumface26

Katerz said:


> Oh god glad I'm not the only one with a mad mil!
> 
> Mil told me we didn't need chair covers...I told her yep she is correct we don't need them...but I WANT them and we are having them hehehe
> 
> Fruit cake bleeeeergg nobody likes fruitcake haha. We had our smallest tier as fruit cus we knew it wouldn't be that popular. The other two were choc cake and plan sponge mmmmm

It had to be fruit as its what people expect and we had to have an evening buffet as its what people expect. Our wedding is at 4pm so the meal will be at 6pm then a buffet for 9:30pm, no one gna be hungry enough to eat it but if people go to weddings expecting an evening buffet then fine.....

I give up. Im just not telling her anymore wedding ideas incase they get torn to shreds.
However it has kind of worked to my advantage, dp wasnt gna have a ring but to keep up appearences he is having one now, and he wasnt gna wear a waistcoat but now he is :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've never heard of an evening buffet? 
So u have a sit down meal AND all you can eat?!


----------



## mumface26

Yes because most wedding are an all day affair. Like my sister got married at 2pm, we had the meal at around 4pm and then the party at the night there was an evening buffet.
So I thought with our wedding been at 4pm, meal at 6pm no one is gna need more food in the evening hence why I had a chocolate fountain in mind.
But dp parents were all for an evening buffet. Its not an all you can eat, we have opted for bacon and sausage sarnies :) its a pretty popular choice over here.


----------



## mumface26

We went to dp's parents yesterday to use their printer. Mil made us all a cup of coffee then set out chocolate biscuits, mini cupcakes and crisps on the coffee table. Of course dp dives in as if hes never been fed in his life and demolishes some cakes. I resisted but I was very full from lunch.
Id had a tuna mayo sandwich on a brown bap (low fat mayo and just a teeny bit) then I had a low fat rasberry yogurt, an apple and some weight watchers cheesy nacho crisp.
Mil understands im on a diet and I did say I was extremly full, I was proud of myself because the old me would have eaten something regardless how full I felt and wouldnt stop til.i felt sick.

My thighs are killing. I managed 15 mins of 30ds on saturday til my legs gave way and they are still in pain. Dp says I shouldnt work out again until they dont hurt but im sneaking in abb crunches at night :)


----------



## mumface26

Im gna start posting food and exercise diaries.
Oh and I also looked at my wedding dress invoice as it has my measurements on it.
My bus was 41inch, waist 37inch and hips 44inch.
My next fitting is april so from now til then I need a massive push :)


----------



## Camlet

Well done you for resisting MILs junk food & on the 30 day shred! I tried it recently and my god I'm so unfit I'm sure I didn't even last 10 mins :blush: I haven't dared to try it again since :haha: xx


----------



## mumface26

Monday 24th food list...

Brunch - 2 poached eggs on 2 slices of 50/50 bread (no spread)

Snack - Chewee harvest white choc cereal bar

Snack - low fat strawberry yogurt

Dinner - weight watchers chilli and rice. Weight watchers cheesey tortilla chips

Supper - 1 handfull of bran flakes with semi skimmed milk, 1 low fat peach yogurt

Drinks - 2 cups of tea (no sugar) with semi skimmed milk.
8 200ml cups of water (water machine at work has 200ml size cups)

I have brunch as my work starts at 12pm I need a good breakfast as dinner isnt til 4:50pm
Also was bran flakes a good supper choice? Im a cereal addict so could eat it all the time. Suppose theres worse suppers I could eat. And the milk I used didnt even cover the flakes.


----------



## nlk

That all sounds great! Well done on resisting the temptations!

Have you thought about using the my fitness pal app? You can just enter the foods and it pucks up how many calories, fat, sugar etc you're having. And it can chart for you to see how you're doing :) I thought I was eating really well until it pointed out my sugar intake was actually too high :S


----------



## mumface26

nlk said:


> That all sounds great! Well done on resisting the temptations!
> 
> Have you thought about using the my fitness pal app? You can just enter the foods and it pucks up how many calories, fat, sugar etc you're having. And it can chart for you to see how you're doing :) I thought I was eating really well until it pointed out my sugar intake was actually too high :S

I did download it but my phone isnt very good so I found it hard to use. Im due an upgrade soon so I hope to get a better phone and get some good apps on it.


----------



## mumface26

I dont feel too good today. I had a dream about my dad last night. A nice one though. One of those dreams where you know you dreamt about them but cant remember quite what they did, kwim?
Anyway the dream ended when he walked away and I went looking for him. I opened this door and just found a pile of his clothes and no dad. Then I turned to this lady and said hes gone.
its made me feel wierd and a bit tearful. I miss him so much and want to see him just one more time. The last time I saw him was the sat before he died and as I had a taxi waiting I flew out the door just saying bye dad. I wish to god I would have given him a kiss and a hug and an I love you instead of a bye dad. :(


----------



## pollydolly

Don't know what to say hun but thinking of you, :hugs: xx


----------



## mumface26

the dream has left me feeling wierd today but im determined not to comfort eat :)
I want to but then I have to ask myself how will I feel better after mcdonalds? 
No answer so no comfort eating :)


----------



## pollydolly

Good thinking hun! I've had a small bowl of porridge, a banana & an apple. My calorie allowance is only 666 so i can't have a lot of food! I top up with looooads of water hah xx


----------



## mumface26

Sometimes I drink a complan shake. When my dad was sick he practically lived on them for a few days as he couldn't swallow solids so he could just about sip a complan. Its a 250cal meal replacement. Not designed for weight loss though. However if I am peckish at night after work I will have one made with water and not feel bad.

Today's food...

Breakfast/brunch = bran flakes with semi skimmed milk. 1 boiled egg with one slice of 50\50 bread.
Snack = chewee harvest cereal bar
Dinner = half of a weight watchers lasagna (only ate half as it wasn't nice) 
Snack = 1 black cherry low fat yogurt, salt n vinegar velvet crisps.
Drinks = 2 cups of tea no sugar, 4 cups of water.

As I only had half my lasagna I had half tin of beans on one slice toast with a smidge of grated cheese at 9pm after work, but I was hungry so never mind.


----------



## mumface26

1 more pound bites the dust :happydance:

Dp came home from shopping today with a ginsters steak slice, 2 rustlers cheeseburgers and a new york effing cheesecake :nope:
I will not eat the cheese cake im not keen on it anyway its the base I dont like. I will have my usual weight watchers desserts instead.

Ive been absent from this forum for a few days. I have down days. Its only been just over 4 weeks since my dad died and I try so hard to carry on as normal then I crash for a few days. Istill stick my diet and routines but its hard. Ive had 3 dreams about him this week but my last two he didnt do anything he was just there. Prob keeping an eye on me. :)


----------



## babynewbie

It's totally understandable hun, it's still so soon. Good on you for carrying on and sticking to your routines. I'm sure your dad is cheering you on and proud of you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## mumface26

I resisted the cheesecake :smug: we went to mils for a few hours and took it with us. Mil cut it up and I resisted it as they all sat eating it, I just made do with a cuppa and I took my cross stitch for distraction (I'm making a fairy)
We had a sweet chilli chicken stir fry for tea and I had a weight watchers ice cream dessert - v nice!

I attempted exercise again and my legs just can't handle anything I do. 30 day shred is out the question so I'm gna try a new one.....mall walking! I work in Manchester city centre so I can fit it in before work easily if I set off earlier. And its as it sounds......walking round a mall and using stairs. Plus I get to window shop too :)


----------



## mumface26

I cant attatch images, it keeps saying file too large....well they are my fat pics...:haha:

Food Diary 1st March....

Breakkie - 1 and a bit handful of bran flakes barely soaked in semi skimmed milk
Cup of tea, no sugar, semi skimmed milk

Lunch - Tuna mayo on a wholemeal bap made with 1tbs of low fat mayo (dp moaned it was too dry and added more mayo to his :dohh:) 1 apple and a small clementine, low fat yogurt

Tea - Sweet chilli chicken stir fry made with meat cut from chicken drum sticks, low cal spray in the wok, iceland frozen oriental veg (handful each) egg noodles but i didnt have many noodles.
Dessert - Weight watchers strawberry ice cream dessert

Uh-Ohhh......had a pot noodle at 8:15pm :dohh: felt bad so attempted 30 day shred but my legs cant handle it :nope:
Snacked on a low fat yogurt just before 10pm.

Drinks - 4 cups of tea, 1 glass of diluted black current (sugar free)

Improvements for tomorrow - drink water instead. More fruit!! However i drank lots of tea today as I felt cold ALL DAY! I just couldnt get warm no matter what I did.


----------



## Katerz

The weight watchers brownie deserts are AAAAAMAZING, give them a whirl ;)

If you like pot noodle give mug shots a try, same sort of thing but think they're lower in fat. They are 0 syns on slimming world.

I joined SW last week, today is weigh day eeeee! If I haven't lost I'm cutting off a limb!

Mall walking sounds good. Do you have a wii? Or another console you can do exercise on? The Zumba game is quite fun and not a lot of jumping!


----------



## mumface26

I have no co ordination so zumba is out! Dp downloaded a demo on his xbox1 and I could hardly keep up :haha:


----------



## pollydolly

Zumba is so hard! 

I'm on weight loss shakes now, 'skinny minnies supplements' they're meal replacement shakes they taste amazing! & they're only 115 cals a shake.
2x shakes a day & a healthy meal for tea. 
I started them properly today (week trial) so will let you all no how I get on! 
I'm still stuck on 11stone, annoying :( xx


----------



## mumface26

Ive shed another pound making me 10st 13lbs now :)
But omg I have been bingeing this weekend :blush: I know I shouldnt but I have and now I feel so bad.
Going Red Hot Buffet tomorrow with DP for a treat and then I am straight back on the diet as I am going for my first wedding dress fitting on Thursday :happydance::wedding::wohoo:
My dress came in the shop 2 days after my dad passed away, the same place did the flowers for his funeral and they told my sister whilst she ordered the flowers, the bridal shop thought it best to leave the fittings until after the funeral....makes sense as I wouldnt have been in the mood so soon after dad passing away.


----------



## mumface26

I do feel awfully sick now after all this eating. I have had crisps, chocolate bars, fudge cake, a fry up, oven chips with mayo (soooo yum) scotch eggs, fizzy drinks, cheese on crackers...... I am actually craving fruit! I have gone nearly 4 weeks without eating crap and now my body is feeling awful when I eat it :sick:
Its emotional eating. I have been so down these last few days, missing my dad more every day and I lost grip. But I need to start again.
DP wants us to start trying jogging this week whilst we are off work. Sounds good to me :)


----------



## mumface26

pollydolly said:


> Zumba is so hard!
> 
> I'm on weight loss shakes now, 'skinny minnies supplements' they're meal replacement shakes they taste amazing! & they're only 115 cals a shake.
> 2x shakes a day & a healthy meal for tea.
> I started them properly today (week trial) so will let you all no how I get on!
> I'm still stuck on 11stone, annoying :( xx

I hate been stuck on a weight. Bare with yourself the scales will move for you! Keep me updated on the shakes hun!
DP lost nearly 3 stone on slimfast, he did it solid for 3 months and combined exercise too. And he didnt put the weight back on when he went back to normal foods.


----------



## Katerz

I've had a naughty weekend too :/ back on track today plus back to work after a week off :( this will be a challenge!


----------



## Katerz

Oh and yay for kicking another lb!


----------



## pollydolly

mumface26 said:


> pollydolly said:
> 
> 
> Zumba is so hard!
> 
> I'm on weight loss shakes now, 'skinny minnies supplements' they're meal replacement shakes they taste amazing! & they're only 115 cals a shake.
> 2x shakes a day & a healthy meal for tea.
> I started them properly today (week trial) so will let you all no how I get on!
> I'm still stuck on 11stone, annoying :( xx
> 
> I hate been stuck on a weight. Bare with yourself the scales will move for you! Keep me updated on the shakes hun!
> DP lost nearly 3 stone on slimfast, he did it solid for 3 months and combined exercise too. And he didnt put the weight back on when he went back to normal foods.Click to expand...

Oooo I hope to follow his pattern! 3stone is what I've left to lose and don't mind it taking 3 months haha xx


----------



## mumface26

Its impossible to diet when you live with someone who is food mad. We went red hot buffet on monday, a planned treat so I cant moan at that, I did however eat a bacon sarnie at like 10pm lol!
Tuesday was crisp day and washed down with fizzy pop and yesterday was binge tastic. We were in.town looking round and dp said lets go subway, fine I thought, I will a 6 inch ham or turkey salad with low fat mayo or salad cream and have it crammed with salad. Then dp said or we could have chippy, not had chippy for ages. No subway I insisted. In the end chippy won and I ended up with a spam fritter, chips and mushy peas and enjoyed it that much I attacked some of dp's meat pie :blush:
Then we walked round to mils who gave us cheese cake, crisps and fizzy pop :nope: I felt so.ill last night, bloated,sickly and tired. 
So today is my new day. It needs to be as ive got my first dress fitting at 2pm :wohoo:
So far ive had just a hand full of bran flakes just about soaked with semi skimmed milk and a cup of tea. Bran flakes leave me feeling so damn full I feel I could prob live off them :)


----------



## mumface26

Im on the bus on the way to my mums and theres this guy behind me who keeps snorting his snot and its so ming! Its a snort people do before they spit and he is really knocking me sick. He isnt spitting it out so he is prob swallowing it :sick:
Shoud I hand him a tissue lol!


----------



## mumface26

My dress rocks! Its so perfect and lovely!
Now.....you would think any bride to be would be on a strict diet and exercise regime.....not me....this dress ties at the back so when she laced it up I looked slim and she explained how expensive alterations can be so then I thought hhmmm.....i cant afford alterations. Its £75 to alter the legnth and change the fitting on the bust so I can afford that but as for other alterations....:nope:
Its ok though I can maintain my weight for now. But I really wanted to be slim for the honeymoon. Oh well......


----------

